# First time fishless cycling, where to get ammonia?



## BettaBubbles (Jan 20, 2014)

This feels like an extremely newb question, but I'm not sure where to look anymore. 

I have had many fish in the past, and only as of this year that I learned about cycling. All of my other tanks were fine but I want to give fishless cycling a go when I get my new tank set up. However, I can't find ammonia anywhere! I have been to Home Depot, no luck. The sales people actually gave each other a look as if I was raised a red flag by asking for it. None at Walmart, and none at Canadian Tire.

So fellow fish enthusiasts... Where did you get your ammonia? I'm in the Markham area.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Walmart cleaning section near the bleach. Look harder its there

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

You can check out the Home Hardware on Highway 7 & Markham Road.
They sell ammonia called Old Country Ammonia All Purpose Cleaner.
I've used this particular brand myself and can recommend it.


----------



## BettaBubbles (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you! I will go check them out this week!


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I have used Old Country Ammonia as well, with success. You need to ensure there are no additives to the ammonia you choose and Old Country Ammonia has none.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Beneficial bacteria grow exponentially. More specifically they start out really slowly and then over time they multiply at a faster rate as time goes on. If you have an existing tank or can get some filter floss from another member (There are lots of members in Markham) you can cut your cycling time down considerably. Depending on the size of your tank and filter you could have a cycled tank instantly with seeded biomedia.

You do not need to do a fishless cycle. It works as a last resort but with the fish community here this may not be necessary. An alternative to ammonia is a rotting shrimp, put into a mesh bag and hung into the tank.

Putting your location into your member info will tell members you are in Markham.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

All your other tanks? You have other tanks? Then just squeeze your other tanks sponge into the new tank or vacuum some fish poop from your other tank and put em in a new tank. I wouldn't use chemical. No need.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not sure if filter floss, sponge waste, aquarium water from cycled tank will cut down on a new cycled setup, biomedia is what your looking for, but who will give it to him. Many people who sell used filters rarely include biomedia because thats what houses 90% of your BB.

Another advantage to using ammonia, you can regulate the bioload, so instead of adding a few fish at a time after your cycled, you can go all out and stock in one shot.

I used ammonia to do my 10 gallon, took 3 weeks, after it was cycled, the BB was able to consume 5ppm of waste in 12 hours.

Another suggestion would be to purchase some Biomedia and give it to someone with an established aquarium for a few weeks.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

the two main bebefits to doing a fishless cycle is : you can add a full bioad right away and you ensure that you have a clean start...no potential diesease or pests introduced from the used media.

```

```


----------

